# Entwicklungsumgebung all-in-one-Click installer



## TJava (13. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche etwas um meine installierte Entwicklungsumgebung und alle Tools quasi einzupacken und dann eine one-click installation zu ermöglichen.
So das wenn ein neuer Entwickler anfängt er alles installiert und es direkt lauffähig ist.

Also mySql installiert, Eclipse mit allen Plugins und es sollte immer auf neue Versionen geprüft werden.
So das ich alle 4 Wochen einmal diese One-Click installation laufen lasse und dann alles aktuell ist und lauffähig. Ich checke das Projekt aus und los gehts.

Was fällt euch da ein?

Gruß


----------

